

Hound - khwang
http://www.soundhound.com/hound

======
iamflimflam1
Video here is pretty impressive:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg&feature=youtu.be)

